# Found a few pic's of my old Renault Clio's...Williams1 182 V6



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

It's wet and windy out there so nothing much happening today.. just dug out a few pics of my old tin cans..

Clio Williams 1










Clio 182 Petrol Blue


















































































Clio V6 .. I was lucky to buy this with just delivery mileage on the clock... the lucky guy had too many cars and wanted another boat so his wife made him sell this before be even used it after taking delivery to make room for more of his toys... it still had the plastic covers on the seats.
































































Found a few of my old Racing Puma that I sold to a collector who had his own Ford Museum.. (he paid me £4000 more than what I advertised it for?? I will never understand how that happened but I'm not complaining) only had a few thousand miles on it and was immaculate, sold it for a nice price.. as the Clio V6 had just came out and I had to have one.





































I've owned a few Renault 5 GT turbo's.. and most of the colours they came in.. this one was a nice find as their not easy to find in top condition..

The lowest Mileage one was this black one..



















I kept a tungsten grey one to have some fun with at the weekends.. I'd miss not having a 5 in the family.


----------



## recarouk (May 5, 2006)

ive never seen a 182 in that colour, thats mind blowingly gorgeous buddy!


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

some lovely motors there mate :thumb: which do you miss the most?


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Fantastic set of cars! Petrol Blue is such a fantastic colour, I've only ever seen one on the flesh and it was stunning. I'm a sucker for a Williams and a 5 GTT as well...... Lucky man!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Wooh what a cartastic run you've had! do you still have the V6 that is awesome... love those:argie:


----------



## -damon- (Aug 19, 2010)

all very nice motors,the colour of the 182 is very nice indeed


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

cracking list there, love the williams, also love the v6, but the racing puma is :argie:


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

You are one lucky person, I bet you have lots of friends.


----------



## rej150 (Apr 23, 2014)

That 5GTT looks immaculate. Never seen a petrol blue in the flesh but WOW that looks stunning!


----------



## gmcg (Mar 30, 2013)

I love the clio williams one of my all time favourites


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

You've owned some very desirable cars. Thanks for posting


----------



## mechrepairs (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow all the cars are stunning, do you still own the v6 and the 5 turbo grey one?

Looks like you have a soft spot for anything Renault.

Carl


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Ooooooo petrol blue 182, amazing colour.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I looooove the Williams 1. Stunning collection there, especially the racing Puma. But 4 grand over asking price. That's never happened to me lol!

I've read that the turning circle in the V6 Clio isnt great. But i suppose who cares when you have a V6 behind you and real wheel drive.....


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Petrol blue 182 :thumb: very rare sight


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

My mate has a petrol blue 182 and it's gorgeous colour. 

From my days on cliosport.net when I had my 172 there was a post about how many colours were sold in this country etc and I believe there are around 15 max petrol blue 182's in the country and they fetch a lot of money still too


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Dazzel81 said:


> some lovely motors there mate :thumb: which do you miss the most?


 Thanks for all your replies guys  nice to read so many people liked seeing my old cars...it was really good digging them out of the darkness and looking back and having a few good memories again 

Loved owning every one of them.. but surprisingly the one I miss the most is a Red Renault 5 GT turbo which I didnt show a picture of.. it was my 1st experience of owning a turbo and it had been tuned by Radbourne Racing from new after purchase by the original owner. I think it was part of a package deal Renault did at the time under warranty. The car was incredible. I couldnt wait to drive it every day. I guess many of our 1st cars will always have a special place in our hearts... (maybe through rose tinted glasses lol).

The Williams was a great car, it took me a while to find one the way I wanted it with zero blemishes.. and it was worth the 200 mile drive to collect it.. the guy that bought it came all the way over from Ireland to buy it.. and a really nice guy.. pleased it went to a good home.

The Petrol Blue 182 was one I had been after and as soon as I found one I bought it blind!! I bought the car and had it delivered without even seeing it, luckily it was exactly as described lol.. and I had fun polishing it until it couldn't shine any more!

The Clio V6 was very special to own, every time you drive one of those it is like a special occasion lol. I kept it 3 years and let the Renault warranty run out before I sold it...as it would have been expensive to start picking up any bills on that thing.. if I remember Renault charged £900 to replace the clutch.

The Racing Puma was fantastic.. one of my fave characteristics of the car was the crackle from the exhaust when changing down through the gears and the handling was one of the best cars I have owned, just lacked slightly in outright power...it was made to handle a lot more and really needed a Cosworth power plant inside to complete it. I was working at Fords so I would often get a chance to park next to a few other Racing Pumas each day so we knew we wouldn't have any dinks in the sides of the car when we came back at the end of the day. Also looked very cool.. those were good times. It went to a Collector after I sold it.

My Current Tungsten Renault 5 GT Turbo is something I would find hard to part with.. much much much time has gone into it that I would never get back.

Thanks again for the kind replies! I wanted to reply sooner but I had a global melt down with flames coming out my plug sockets earlier.. luckily my laptop survived.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

potter88 said:


> My mate has a petrol blue 182 and it's gorgeous colour.
> 
> From my days on cliosport.net when I had my 172 there was a post about how many colours were sold in this country etc and I believe there are around 15 max petrol blue 182's in the country and they fetch a lot of money still too


 Thanks for the info, that's interesting, I wasnt aware of the numbers. Now I wish I had kept it lol.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

mechrepairs said:


> Wow all the cars are stunning, do you still own the v6 and the 5 turbo grey one?
> 
> Looks like you have a soft spot for anything Renault.
> 
> Carl


 Thanks, I still have the grey 5 GTT, the Clio V6 was sold after 3 years as I waited until the warranty expired lol.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Just looking through the forum and found my old cars again on here.. one of the cars I used to love was a really immaculate 205 gti 1.9 in grey.. I don't remember taking any photos of it but found some in an old drawer today. I like it even more now than I did when I had it..


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Great cars pal 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tykebike (Mar 27, 2016)

The finish on the petrol blue one is astonishing, perhaps you could offer your
services to the beach hut owners to get their paintwork up to snuff!
Well done.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Cracking taste in cars, all future classics that in today's money, would be enough to retire on.

Do you still own any of them at all?


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

When I was at work back a good few years ago there was an elderly lady must have been in her late 60's or early 70's, She had a Petrol Blue 182, should have had the courage to ask her if she ever wanted to sell it to let me know. Probably long gone by now but really was a lovely colour. I know shouldn't make generalisations but did find it an odd choice for someone of that age. Being a student at the time had to make do with a 2003 1.2 Dynamique and wasn't until 2014 when I got the Fiesta ST that I experienced a hot hatch.


----------



## dave- (Nov 8, 2012)

gmcg said:


> I love the clio williams one of my all time favourites


My most hated car, a school mate died when he crashed one and it ignited into a ball of fire right away. People at the time blamed that car models design but i dont know if that was true or not.


----------



## warren1 (Oct 11, 2012)

:thumb:..Great selection of cars there mate, loving the clio William's.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Some epic Ford memories came flooding back today when I found some of my old photos of my very 1st car in the loft (Fiesta Supersport Red....prob worth something now) and then what followed was an XR2 mk2 which felt like I had made it! at the time as it was the 1st time I could keep up with my mates (in their mk1 XR2's and RS Escorts) as they all had better cars than me.... and then later on a Black Fiesta RS Turbo. I don't know if anyone else had a similar run of these cars.. but they were some great times! There's nothing else like it now.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

Even if I won the lottery... I wouldn't want to buy any of these old skool cars again.. when I owned these it was fun and carefree where you left these cars and what the weather was like... new parts were always on the shelf if needed and easy to find and cheap... good times! I still have one in my garage I've had in there for years that will prob never see daylight again..lol. Maybe one day.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Some cool Renaults in this thread @zonda

I've had a Clio 172, Clio 182 and currently rocking a Clio 200 in Liquid Yellow :argie:

Agreed with your comment, prob wouldn't want any of the older Fords, or indeed the R5 or Clio Williams.

But the 172 onwards were pretty good fun and a big step up from the Williams shape. :driver:

Gotta love a Williams though just for the blue and gold :thumb:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

I had a Paris Blue XR2 as well, loved it.


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

James_R said:


> Some cool Renaults in this thread @zonda
> 
> I've had a Clio 172, Clio 182 and currently rocking a Clio 200 in Liquid Yellow :argie:
> 
> ...


I had a mk1 clio 1.8 16v...mk2 Clio 172.. Then a clio 172 cup, great fun to chuck about, ill try find some pics of them. I shared pics of my old RS fords On a similar thread a while ago

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

James_R said:


> Some cool Renaults in this thread @zonda
> 
> I've had a Clio 172, Clio 182 and currently rocking a Clio 200 in Liquid Yellow :argie:
> 
> ...


 James.... cool cars! I'd liked to have owned a 200.. I was looking at a black one a few years ago... liquid yellow is a great colour. 100% agree.. with the 172 onwards. Good times!


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

66Rob said:


> I had a Paris Blue XR2 as well, loved it.


Great pic.. love it.. Paris blue! can you remember when you went to purchase it and driving it home as well as I do with mine? Such a great time.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

pt1 said:


> I had a mk1 clio 1.8 16v...mk2 Clio 172.. Then a clio 172 cup, great fun to chuck about, ill try find some pics of them. I shared pics of my old RS fords On a similar thread a while ago
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


 I forgot ....I had a mk1 Clio 1.8 16v before buying the Williams.. I didn't have it very long though before I traded it for the Williams at the dealers. You don't see them at all now.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

zonda said:


> Great pic.. love it.. Paris blue! can you remember when you went to purchase it and driving it home as well as I do with mine? Such a great time.


Oh yes I sure can :thumb:

Was 1987 (car was an 86 C reg) and I part exchanged my MkV Cortina at Laidlaw in Brentwood. It took a lot of saving, and I think I paid about £5k for it.

It was a very different drive home that's for sure. I would have it back without hesitation.


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

66Rob said:


> Oh yes I sure can :thumb:
> 
> Was 1987 (car was an 86 C reg) and I part exchanged my MkV Cortina at Laidlaw in Brentwood. It took a lot of saving, and I think I paid about £5k for it.
> 
> It was a very different drive home that's for sure. I would have it back without hesitation.


That made me smile as I know Brentwood well.. all of these cars have been through Brentwood as I spent a lot of my time at Brentwood Sports centre and a few late nights out... and passed my driving test there.

Oh.... another thing I just thought ! I also purchased my Fiesta XR2 there as well.


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

zonda said:


> That made me smile as I know Brentwood well.. all of these cars have been through Brentwood as I spent a lot of my time at Brentwood Sports centre and a few late nights out... and passed my driving test there.
> 
> Oh.... another thing I just thought ! I also purchased my Fiesta XR2 there as well.


:thumb::thumb:

Snap I spent most of the 80s an 90s out and about in Brentwood. I bought an Escort RSTurbo from there as well in '89 I also test drove a Renault 5 Raider at a dealer in Gidea Park (long gone now) but went for the Escort.

The Escort was sold due to crazy insurance for my 1st MR2 from Tony Evans Toyota where Audi is now :doublesho


----------



## zonda (Jun 23, 2011)

66Rob said:


> :thumb::thumb:
> 
> Snap I spent most of the 80s an 90s out and about in Brentwood. I bought an Escort RSTurbo from there as well in '89 I also test drove a Renault 5 Raider at a dealer in Gidea Park (long gone now) but went for the Escort.
> 
> The Escort was sold due to crazy insurance for my 1st MR2 from Tony Evans Toyota where Audi is now :doublesho


 Great cars .. Epic! Lucky we had so many of them when they were at their best :thumb:


----------

